# Can only get to .95 HoC



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/w1aUx

I have more room on the gap but the adjuster doesn't have any more room. I'm at .95 or so, was trying to get to the max spec of 1.1in.

Am i missing something?


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I don't know about the jd but my Jacobsen has another notch on my roller behind the reel that would drop the hoc some.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

M311att said:


> I don't know about the jd but my Jacobsen has another notch on my roller behind the reel that would drop the hoc some.


I can't see anything obvious that would allow me to adjust something like that. The documentation only shows what I have done unfortunately.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Mine looks exactly like the first picture when I max out my HOC. Still looks like it could adjust more but the brass adjuster stops it. Mine does go to the 1.1" range though


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Mine looks exactly like the first picture when I max out my HOC. Still looks like it could adjust more but the brass adjuster stops it. Mine does go to the 1.1" range though


Hmm, thats strange because I'm getting no more than .95 or so. If I took out the brass adjuster I could get that extra bit of space but I don't see how I could get much more though. Measuring from my bar to the bottom of my bolt I get right at .945".

do you have the brass, adjuster and getting to 1.1"?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I just noticed you have a 220C so that may be the difference in max HOC. Mine is a 220B so they look different but one thing I noticed is you front roller looks to be kicked out (away from the reel) where mine is kicked in (closer to the reel) moving it to the "in" position should raise the HOC a little bit. I think it might be as easy as swapping the brackets from side to side.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

You have a groomer! You most likely won't be able to put the roller to the "in" position. This is also why you aren't getting as high. Think of it like a lever. The pivot point is the rear roller. The farther away the front roller is away from the pivot point the higher you need to lift to get the same results.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So we're only talking about going up an additional 0.15". This is probably the reel low bermuda in me talking, but I think the best answer here is to figure out how to go 0.15" in the other direction and start mowing your grass at 0.80". :lol:


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

J_nick said:


> You have a groomer! You most likely won't be able to put the roller to the "in" position. This is also why you aren't getting as high. Think of it like a lever. The pivot point is the rear roller. The farther away the front roller is away from the pivot point the higher you need to lift to get the same results.


I wouldn't figure that going from a B to C would make that big of deal. But yes the groomer added in there makes perfect sense. Thanks. Yeah. I was able to take out the nut and tighten it down and got to 1" almost exactly with the groomer. But yeah after you showed your picture makes sense.

Thanks for looking at that. Appreciate it.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Ware said:


> So we're only talking about going up an additional 0.15". This is probably the reel low bermuda in me talking, but I think the best answer here is to figure out how to go 0.15" in the other direction and start mowing your grass at 0.80". :lol:


Well the problem is I scalped at .75" :-/. Was trying to get to 1.1 so it wouldn't look like I was constantly scalping it every time I mowed.


----------

